# Rude Old Guy: just venting



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yesterday an old man (could hear it by his voice) called. When I answered the first thing he said was,"Are you the dog training lady?" "Yes, I am!"
I have a GSD and she needs training". So we talked a short while and then he said,"here's my wife cause I can't hear well". Sweetest lady.
So she and I talked. They got a 12 week old pup from "some guy in town". Made an appointment for tomorrow. This morning the old man called and the first thing he said,"It's gonna rain and I don't want to stand in the rain for two hours. I am 86 years old!" I asked him how he wanted to raise a GSD if it rains here 9 months out of the year. I explained that we weren't going to stand in the rain for two hours but also needed a conversation about training his puppy and his goals for her. Then he got upset. "I am gonna pay you $ xxxx for this? I want results!" Then he hung up. I was glad he canceled but was very sorry for his puppy. I hope I see her on CL soon so I can get her and hope he won't recognize me.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Poor poor dog! Breaks my heart!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

86 and wants to raise a shepherd puppy. Well now, I've heard it all


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Msmaria, watch your ageism please.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh pish. At 12 weeks, my pup could easily have pulled down someone that age. Unless it's a mellow little tyke, it could get a little dicey if they don't do something quickly. No matter if society thinks that might be labeling, the elderly DO injure more easily, from having frailer bones to also having tissue paper skin. My dad (who at the time was 20 years younger than this guy) would still have huge bruises on his arm just from patting my GSD over the fence and getting a loving paw in return. God forbid if they are also having to take blood thinners as well.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

middleofnowhere said:


> Msmaria, watch your ageism please.



Didnt mean to offend . I'm no spring chicken myself lol but my gsd 14 months can pull very hard. Sometimes I have to sit on the floor to prevent him from dragging me somewhere. I just don't see someone that age (most likely on coumadin ) being able to take care of a land shark without help.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd also be concerned about people of that age getting a puppy, and not just because of the possibility of injury from such a strong, rambunctious breed, but because the dog _will_ probably have to be rehomed at some point either because it outlived the couple or they moved to a retirement home.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

reality bites , doesn't it . Sorry to start a pup when one of the owners is 86 pretty much guarantees that the pup will outlive the owner -- so you better make plans if you know what I mean.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Since he seems very impatient I am checking CL for her for the next few weeks.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow, what a grumpy old man! I hope the dog finds a better home away from that old man ):


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Since he seems very impatient I am checking CL for her for the next few weeks.


Craigslist pet section makes me sick, depressed, curious, suspicious, angry, sad, and upset.

Just venting...not directed to you in particular.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Welcome to the wonderful world of training.

After you've been around awhile----you will discover what we have been telling you all along.........................it is a whole lot easier to train dogs than it is to train people.

It sounds to me like you will be doing an in-house job. 

First job, evaluate the wife, and see if you can't get any other family members in on the job----at 86 years old, (and I'm assuming the wife will be close to the same age) you will want younger family members willing to take on the pup later for continuity of care.

Regard this as service dog training.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wetdog said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of training.
> 
> After you've been around awhile----you will discover what we have been telling you all along.........................it is a whole lot easier to train dogs than it is to train people.
> 
> ...


I refuse to work with him (he hung up on me), even if he comes back, which I doubt. I refuse to let people treat me this way and too bad if it means losing a client. It will be another matter if his kids call me to work with the old grump.
In aggression cases I work with a vet but in his case it will be useful to consult his family doctor.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Not to mention that if the man is that grumpy with someone he just "met" over the phone, he probably would not have very much patience for a growing land shark pup.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry,whole thing doesn't sound good.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

That's sade but I'd look at the best interest of the dog. If he does call back, or even his wife they might apologize. But he also doesn't sound reasonable. ...poor puppy having to deal with someone who has no patience....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jusdy (Mar 14, 2014)

That actually how I got my GSD Ivy. In one of my training classes a man was having problems with his dog at the time, Ivy, who just turned two. Ivy was highly aggressive towards strangers and dogs. At one point she snapped at her ex-owner and he slapped her, hard. This I remind you, was in the middle of training class. There was a few gasps in the air and I tied Jorden up on a doggy rail and walked over to the man. Ivy immediately started barking and growling at me. After a heated argument with the man, he threw his hands up in the air and left. After class was done, I walked out into the parking lot to find Ivy tied up on the bumper of my car (IDK how the man knew what was my car) and a stack of GSD paperwork on the windshield. 

Ivy


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Jusdy said:


> That actually how I got my GSD Ivy. In one of my training classes a man was having problems with his dog at the time, Ivy, who just turned two. Ivy was highly aggressive towards strangers and dogs. At one point she snapped at her ex-owner and he slapped her, hard. This I remind you, was in the middle of training class. There was a few gasps in the air and I tied Jorden up on a doggy rail and walked over to the man. Ivy immediately started barking and growling at me. After a heated argument with the man, he threw his hands up in the air and left. After class was done, I walked out into the parking lot to find Ivy tied up on the bumper of my car (IDK how the man knew what was my car) and a stack of GSD paperwork on the windshield.
> 
> Ivy


Yeesh! What a story! She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucky Ivy!!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jusdy said:


> That actually how I got my GSD Ivy. In one of my training classes a man was having problems with his dog at the time, Ivy, who just turned two. Ivy was highly aggressive towards strangers and dogs. At one point she snapped at her ex-owner and he slapped her, hard. This I remind you, was in the middle of training class. There was a few gasps in the air and I tied Jorden up on a doggy rail and walked over to the man. Ivy immediately started barking and growling at me. After a heated argument with the man, he threw his hands up in the air and left. After class was done, I walked out into the parking lot to find Ivy tied up on the bumper of my car (IDK how the man knew what was my car) and a stack of GSD paperwork on the windshield.
> 
> Ivy


WOW.. how is Ivy now?? Just out of curiosity.. (not to derail the original thread)


----------



## Jusdy (Mar 14, 2014)

I've had Ivy for almost a year now and she is such a great dog. Though because of how she was raised as a puppy by her last owner she is extremely aggressive towards strangers and other dogs (she's more of a stay-at-home dog). I don't know what the man's problem was but she is such a cuddle bug with me and hasn't showed any aggression toward me. She can be over-protective whenever we go on a walk but other that I'm blessed to have her.


----------

